# PC-Reinigung mit Druckluftspray!



## defPlaya (22. Juni 2015)

Hallo Forum,

da ich in den kommenden Tagen eine neue Grafikkarte bekommen werde wollte ich meinen PC halbwegs vom Staub befreien. Ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob ich dieses Druckluftspray nutzen kann? In der Beschreibung steht zwar, dass es für Elektronik gedacht ist aber mich verunsichert der "Film" der hinterlassen wird.

Das das Spray ok oder habt ihr einen besseren Vorschlag?


SONAX 08064000 Professional ElektronikReiniger D/TR/I/GB: Amazon.de: Auto

Danke und VG!


----------



## TessaKavanagh (22. Juni 2015)

Das ist ein Reiniger nicht bloß Druckluftspray. Sprich du hast eine zerstäubte Flüssigkeit auf Alkoholbasis die du dir auf deine Elektronik jagst. Zum Staub befreien reicht auch Druckluft, du musst aber drauf achten das du Lüfter fixierst, damit diese sich nicht mitdrehen.

Die meiner Meinung nach beste Lösung ist und bleibt eine Tauchflasche. Einfach am Mitteldruckanschluss ne Düse anschließen und dann mit 10 Bar den PC durchpusten. Da bleibt garantiert kein Staub im Gehäuse.


----------



## thejaydy (22. Juni 2015)

Das ist kein Druckluftspray, das ist ein Elektronikreiniger. Ich persönlich würde die Finger davon lassen, habe keine persönliche Erfahrung mit dem Zeug.

Bei Conrad bekommste dieses Zeug, das tut. Druckluftspray nicht brennbar, inkl. 5 Sprühröhrchen CRC Kontakt Chemie DRUCKLUFT 67 100 ml im Conrad Online Shop | 1231326
Müsste es auch in Amazonien geben.

Cheers


----------



## SimRo (22. Juni 2015)

Wie schon beschrieben ist dein Vorschlag kein Druckluftspray.
Nimm lieber diese hier zum Beispiel: DRUCKLUFT 67 400ml: Amazon.de: Auto (ist das gleiche Spray wie von thejaydy aber auf Amazon und dort teurer)


----------



## Combi (22. Juni 2015)

hi,beim sprühen kühlt sich die dose ab,wird sehr kalt und hinterlässt vereisung an der besprühten stelle.
verhindern kannst du das,indem du:
kurze spühstösse machst
den abstand zu den teilen einhälst,also nicht direkt aus 5 cm sprühen
nicht mehrmals hintereinander die selbe stelle besprühst
warten bis die dose sich wieder etwas der zimmertemperatur genähert hat,also nicht eiskalt ist

und vor allem:
den pc vorher spannungsfrei machen,
stromstecker ausstecken,5 sek lang den powerbutton drücken...
und nach dem säubern mit druckluft,warten bis alles verdunstet ist,nicht mit rauhreif auf den teilen einschalten.

ich nehme auch druckluft inne dose,zusammen mit staubsauger.
erst druckluft und dann staubsauger.und pinsel für lüfter.
pinsel und druckluft is top für ecken und verdeckte stellen.
dann am ende mit staubsauger durch und fertig.


----------



## Imperat0r (22. Juni 2015)

Ich würde das meiste mit einem sehr weichen Pinsel und Staubsauger mit Aufsatz reinigen.


----------



## freezy94 (22. Juni 2015)

Combi schrieb:


> hi,beim sprühen kühlt sich die dose ab,wird sehr kalt und hinterlässt vereisung an der besprühten stelle.
> verhindern kannst du das,indem du:
> kurze spühstösse machst
> den abstand zu den teilen einhälst,also nicht direkt aus 5 cm sprühen
> ...



Ich nutze das Druckluftspray wie hier 2x verlinkt und da vereist nichts wenn man sich an die Vorgaben hält.
Wenn man die Dose nicht über Kopf hält und/oder die Dose nicht stark bewegt, dann vereist dort nichts.
Also Dose senkrecht halten und wenn möglich nicht viel bewegen. Dann bleibt die Dose auch recht "warm".


----------



## defPlaya (22. Juni 2015)

Okay danke euch für die Tipps und Hinweise. Es wird eine Kombinationen zwischen der Druckluftdose und nem Pinsel sein. 

Danke und VG!


----------



## freezy94 (22. Juni 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Okay danke euch für die Tipps und Hinweise. Es wird eine Kombinationen zwischen der Druckluftdose und nem Pinsel sein.
> 
> Danke und VG!



Mach dennoch kurze Sprühstösse!
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (22. Juni 2015)

Und Dose gerade halten sogt dafür, dass wenig/keine Feuchtigkeit mit aus der Dose kommt


----------



## longtom (22. Juni 2015)

Warum jedesmal 6€ für eine Dose Druckluft ausgeben ? 
Für 25-30€ gibts schon mini Kompressoren für 12 und 220V das Teil kannst immer wieder mal brauchen .


----------



## azzih (22. Juni 2015)

Kauf ein furz normales Druckluftspray ausm Baumarkt oder Internet wenn du kein Kompressor hast.  Oder nimm ein Fön von zu Hause und ein weichen Pinsel, haste gar keine Kosten dann...


----------



## defPlaya (22. Juni 2015)

@longtom und ​azzih
​Beides richtig gute Ideen. Ich probiere erstmal die Fönvariante mit weichem Pinsel. Ich glaube meiner kann auch kalte Luft herausblasen. Wenn das nicht klappt, dann investiere ich in einen 30 Euro Minikompressor.


----------



## SimRo (22. Juni 2015)

Bei dem Pinsel würde ich dir, zum Schutz der Bauteile auf Motherboard etc., zu einem ESD-Pinsel raten.


----------



## defPlaya (22. Juni 2015)

Was ist ein ESD-Pinsel???


----------



## BreakinB (22. Juni 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Was ist ein ESD-Pinsel???



Das Material von den Dingern ist so beschaffen, dass elektrostatische Auf- und Entladung (electrostatic discharge) vermieden wird. 

Ich bin aber der Ansicht, dass nur mit der Kombination aus Druckluft und Saugen ein staubfreies Ergebnis erreicht wird. Der meiste Staub sammelt sich ja dort, wo viel Luft bewegt wird (Lamellen des CPU-Kühlers, GPU-Kühler, Netzteil). Da kann man nicht pinseln...


----------



## Dellio (22. Juni 2015)

sehr interessant das thema hier 

mit dem staubsauger hab ich extrem angst, der läd sich doch auch auf oder nicht? wenn man dann das mainboard berührt?!


----------



## BreakinB (22. Juni 2015)

Dellio schrieb:


> mit dem staubsauger hab ich extrem angst, der läd sich doch auch auf oder nicht? wenn man dann das mainboard berührt?!



Bei Neckermann () gab es mal ein sehr taugliches Düsen-Set für den Staubsauger, eine Kombination auf ESD-Bürsten und Staubsaugeraufsatz. Etwas in der Art (Staubsauger 8 Teiliges PC Reinigungs SET Universell | eBay), wobei hier die Qualität unklar ist. 

Ansonsten mache ich es so: Flache Düse auf den Staubsauger, in 5-10 cm Abstand halten und damit das "aus der Luft" wegsaugen, was das Druckluftspray aufwirbelt. Nichts außer Luft berührt die Komponenten. Bei Nichtraucher-PCs bin ich damit immer gut gefahren, Raucher-PCs sind leider eine Sache für sich, da alles festklebt...


----------



## Treachh (23. Juni 2015)

hast du keinen bekannten in einer Werkstatt? 

mache die mit richtig Druckluft aus dem schlauch sauber , die Dosen haben oft wenig power um durch die Finnen zu kommen, für das gröbste reicht es aber


----------



## defPlaya (26. Juni 2015)

Ich wollte mich nochmal für die zahlreichen Tips bedanken. Mit einem Fön und Pinsel habe ich meinen Rechner entstaubt und die Kabel komplett neu verlegt.
Vielen Dank!


----------

